# Downloaded shows will not play on iPad



## CPE (May 2, 2013)

Shows downloaded using the TiVo app have played as expected until last week. Now no dowloaded shows will play. I recently upgraded my iPad to iOS 16. Are there any issues with iPad and the latest iOS? I get an error message that says there is a problem with the download and to download again. But that does not solve the issue of no playback.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Yes, it broke with iOS 16. TiVo needs to update/fix.


----------



## whboyd (Oct 24, 2016)

CPE said:


> Shows downloaded using the TiVo app have played as expected until last week. Now no dowloaded shows will play. I recently upgraded my iPad to iOS 16. Are there any issues with iPad and the latest iOS?


I reported this to TiVo a while ago when iOS 16 broke TiVo playback on my iPhone. Until TiVo fixes this I'm not going to apply the iPadOS 16 update.

Please file a complaint with TiVo about this.


----------



## bbachrac (2 mo ago)

CPE said:


> Shows downloaded using the TiVo app have played as expected until last week. Now no dowloaded shows will play. I recently upgraded my iPad to iOS 16. Are there any issues with iPad and the latest iOS? I get an error message that says there is a problem with the download and to download again. But that does not solve the issue of no playback.


The problem is with the TIVO app and IOS16. TIVO hasn't fixed the problem. 
Perhaps they no longer have a software development group?
Streaming a show directly still works.


----------



## lscgt1 (1 mo ago)

That is correct. I just got new iPad with iOS v16. Each download display Problem playing content when attempting to play. 
However, my old iPad (pre v16) still works.
So, the questions remains if Tivo plans to fix and update??


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

bbachrac said:


> The problem is with the TIVO app and IOS16. TIVO hasn't fixed the problem.
> Perhaps they no longer have a software development group?
> Streaming a show directly still works.


There’s been a software bug for about two months.

That hardly warrants jumping to “no longer has a software development group”.

It’ll get fixed eventually, I’m sure.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

“Eventually” seems to be today.


----------

